# Dry ferts. and iron



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Where do you guys buy your stuff around the GTA?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/catalog/702



iron said:


> Where do you guys buy your stuff around the GTA?


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you Ryan.will give them a call. Phil


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ferts*

default on here just posted he has stuff.... search his id &#8230;. default &#8230; located in scarborough&#8230; awesome guy


----------

